# Status of visa application??



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

HI Guys..........Is there a web site I can visit to check on how my visa application is progressing, ( i have my file reference and request ID ) I have noticed on the forum that people are listing dates on the progress of their visa's,
Swordfish.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Not official ones (one where you can use your reference ID). There are several informal websites that track timelines (google Visa timelines). And also one of the Stickies at the top of the forum has a link to one of those timeline sites. Basically people put in their statuses as they receive updates from DIAC. This then gives a rough idea of how long things take.

Many people put it in as a courtesy to others about when they got different notifications about the visas. 



swordfish said:


> HI Guys..........Is there a web site I can visit to check on how my visa application is progressing, ( i have my file reference and request ID ) I have noticed on the forum that people are listing dates on the progress of their visa's,
> Swordfish.


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

swordfish said:


> HI Guys..........Is there a web site I can visit to check on how my visa application is progressing, ( i have my file reference and request ID ) I have noticed on the forum that people are listing dates on the progress of their visa's,
> Swordfish.


You can check the progress of your online application using the following link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Not official ones (one where you can use your reference ID). There are several informal websites that track timelines (google Visa timelines). And also one of the Stickies at the top of the forum has a link to one of those timeline sites. Basically people put in their statuses as they receive updates from DIAC. This then gives a rough idea of how long things take.
> 
> Many people put it in as a courtesy to others about when they got different notifications about the visas.


Thanks for you reply amaslam...........Swordfish


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

bannie said:


> You can check the progress of your online application using the following link:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Thanks for your reply bannie, but we did not apply online we went through a visa agent and all the paper work was sent by post..................Swordfish


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Thanks for your reply bannie, but we did not apply online we went through a visa agent and all the paper work was sent by post..................Swordfish


Well then there is no way to check the progress of your application mate.


----------

